

Apple Denies Any Breach of Its Systems in Celebrity Photo Hacking - _RPM
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/02/apple-denies-any-breach-of-its-systems-in-celebrity-photo-hacking/?utm_campaign=fb&ncid=fb

======
qwerta
> The distinction Apple is making is clear – certain iCloud accounts may have
> been accessed, but that didn’t happen as a result of any systematic flaw in
> Apple’s security systems or cloud services. Instead ... possibly running
> through multiple options until you find the right one.

Could someone confirm if iCloud had incremental delay to prevent dictionary
attacts?

